# Let's see your 2008 purchases!



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

I know several of us added a few new additions to our herds...

We made three purchases this year

First was Carriage Hills Copper, a silver bay roan AMHA/AMHR mare, sired by Little Kings Cisco Supreme (son of Komokos Little King Supreme and out of a daughter of Fishers Master Mickey) and is out of Little Kings Miss Mouse







At the same time I also purchased the above mare's current year AMHA/AMHR colt, sired by Little Kings Buckeroo Merlin, black son of Boones Little Buckeroo.. He's now registered as LCA's More Bang For Your Buck










And our most recent of course is our new herd sire, Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome, AMHA/AMHR stallion, sired by YP Branch Destinys Doctrine (sired by Alvadar's Double Destiny!) and out of Reh's Oh Oh (Bond Rollback daughter)


----------



## Devon

Caldwells Fashion Paige From 'From The Heart Farm" In foal to ASPC Stallion Grahams Little Joe;
















She Foaled Our "Fashions Exquisite n Exotic Chanel" In April; Now Owned By Janice Zijlstra Still at same Farm



Love her! ;


----------



## Ferin

Neat post! Everyone's new horses are beautiful!





We've added 4 new horses this year.

Wauk-A-Way Kansas Twister (Twister), a black visual frame overo ASPC/AMHR gelding. He is my over show gelding.






Country Star Buddy Jewel (Buddy), a black visual frame overo ASPC/AMHR stallion. He is my new herd sire and over show stallion. Buddy is a son of the above gelding, Twister.






SCF Diddley Squat (Lilly), a black tovero ASPC/AMHR filly with blue eyes. She will be one of my jr show mares. If she ends up testing negative for LWO, she will also be one of Buddy's future mares.






SHF Uno's Golden Phoenix (Phoenix), a palomino AMHR filly. She is 50% Arenosa. Phoenix will be one of my jr show mares as well. She will also be one of Buddy's future mares.


----------



## EAD Minis

* This year I bought Country Lanes Foxs Freedom Fighter!!! My new herd sire!! Gah I just love this boy, and to add to it we (well he) took grand champion stallion at his first show!! Cant wait to drive him next year!!



*

33.5" AMHA/AMHR Pinto Stallion

_a Tibbs Silver Fox son_





















As A Foal






May be making one more buy before the end of the year , after all Fighter will need a girlfriend.


----------



## Mona

I brought 5 home this year.

The first girl was actually born here. Last Chance Lil Jubilee 4 Me was sold as a yearling, and when the buyer was selling out, I bought her back, along with her daughter Evangeline. Jubilee is a 6 year old silver bay (homozygous) pinto mare.






Evangeline was a silver buckskin (homozygous) pinto yearling. I sold Evangeline shortly after getting her home here.






Next, I bought a BTU son, I Am BT Waterford Too. The owner contacted me to see if I might be interested as she was deperate to sell for personal reasons, so I said yes.






Not long after I made that purchase, another BTU son came up for sale....one that was smaller, and one that I liked much more, so I bought him. MLF Buckeroos Cerulean Supreme is the one I'll be keeping as my breeding stallion instead of Waterford.










Finally, even though I actually paid the money out last year, this summer I picked up my replacement filly, Triple K Destinys Golden Essence, a palomino weanling filly.


----------



## Frankie

Well, added more this year than I have in a long time and THEY ARE ALL BOYS!!!!

Sam,,,,,,,son of Tiny Tymes For Sure Man, 30 inch yearling, and has been gelded! He is already a Star in our town, doing promotions at several different locations. He does awesome and I just grin when I hear customers, the public talking,,,,,,,,there's a horse in the store.






Phantom,,,,,,,weanling, also a gelding,,,,,,,,did I mention I like my geldings???






Was shown at Nationals and came away with a Reserve placing. This little guy has just about the coolest attitude, he is Fonzie in a horse body.



And by far is the smartest little colt you will ever meet.






Both of the above came from Getitias at Buckeye WCF in Ohio and I will never be able to thank her enough for allowing me to bring these two home. They make me smile each and every day,,,,,,not so bad to look at either.

Zipit is a kick butt little stallion and he will tell you he is. Yet when no girls are looking, all he wants is to be loved on. He has become the sweetest guy and has claimed Phantom as his best buddy. Hope to breed him to a few girls beginning of 09.

Cyndi has entrusted me with this special guy and just can't say thank you enough.






Thanks for allowing me to share my new guys,,,,,maybe next year it will be girls.


----------



## Candice

We had 3 new, very exciting for us, additions this year. First is our new herdsire: Marystowns Explosive Echo who is sired by Buck Echo and out of a Boone's Little Andy daughter.













We also added the sweetest, most wonderful mare: Huffman's Lite my Fire, sired by Little Kings Santana Supreme and also out of a Boones Little Andy daughter.



She is pictured here with her 08 colt Toys Sensational Iceman, our 3rd addition. Iceman is sired by Stiehls Sensational Alladdin.

We couldn't be happier!!!


----------



## Miniv

Ferin said:


> Neat post! Everyone's new horses are beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've added 4 new horses this year.
> 
> Wauk-A-Way Kansas Twister (Twister), a black visual frame overo ASPC/AMHR gelding. He is my over show gelding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Country Star Buddy Jewel (Buddy), a black visual frame overo ASPC/AMHR stallion. He is my new herd sire and over show stallion. Buddy is a son of the above gelding, Twister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCF Diddley Squat (Lilly), a black tovero ASPC/AMHR filly with blue eyes. She will be one of my jr show mares. If she ends up testing negative for LWO, she will also be one of Buddy's future mares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHF Uno's Golden Phoenix (Phoenix), a palomino AMHR filly. She is 50% Arenosa. Phoenix will be one of my jr show mares as well. She will also be one of Buddy's future mares.




Would love to know about your "Phoenix's" pedigree..........

You have some beauties!!!!

Ma---


----------



## Shelley

We had 4 new additions this year:

Erica's Big City Live Wire: 2007 AMHA/AMHR Silver Bay Gelding - a Big City son out of Mountain Meadows Dancing in Diamonds. We sat on him this year to let him grow up a little, he will be our Junior under gelding in 2009!

We don't have any recent pictures of him, here are some pics of him as a weanling courtesy of Erica:











TYF Grey Cloud Out Loud (aka Westwind Farms Grey Cloud Out Loud) AMHA/AMHR 2003 Dapple Grey Gelding sired by Fallen Ash Farms Scout Out Loud and out of Graceland's Lil Payday. Cloudy is an AMHA World Champion Halter horse and received Grand Champion Sr. Gelding at his very first AMHR show, exactly one week after he joined us.

Our under Sr. Gelding for 2009.
















J&S Estates Super Sonic - ASPC/AMHR Colt out of D&S Pocket Watch and Michigan's Cookie Chip.

He is our future herd sire! Gizmo will never see 34" and we plan to hardship him into AMHA in 2012.

We are pretty excited about this little guy! On our show string for 2009.
















And last but CERTAINLY not least,

Lil Darlings Ciscos Balls To Wall - 2002 AMHR Black Gelding sired by Lil Darlings Cisco Kid HOF.

Wally was 2X National Grand Champion Pleasure Driving 30 & Under. Jeanne McClanahan

was so kind as to allow us to purchase him for our 7 year old son. Wally is the perfect first driving

horse for Tyler - (and me too!), giving Ty the confidence to drive all by himself. He is just the coolest little guy!

Tyler will be driving Wally again in 2009.






Shelley


----------



## REO

Congrats on all your new ones! Nice!!

I'm SO CLOSE! I have not bought a new mini this year, for the first time in 15 years! I have bought one or more every year. Can I finish out the year without buying one? Oooohhh!!!! Wish me luck! My will power is weak!


----------



## love_casper

WOW everyone has such BEAUTIFUL new horses!

Candice - I especially love that mare you got. I have a super soft spot for buckskin pintos.









And even more so for... is that I see... a blue eye!?! Absolutely love her.

Speaking of my blue eye obsession, this is my new 2008 addition: *CCMF Frankie Blue Eyes.*

He's my new _blue eyed pintaloosa stallion_. He's a son of LTD's Color Broker (full brother to Magic Man) and out of a buckskin appaloosa mare. He's got the most amazing personality I've ever seen in a horse. Next year we'll start breeding him to my mares for some colorful lookin foals!


----------



## Rebecca

Wow! GORGEOUS horses everyone! But Devon, I must say Fashion is my absolute favorite.





Frankie- Your Phantom is adorable and has the nicest color.

And Freedom's coloring is just awesome too!


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy

QUICK! Somebody buy some of mine so that I can buy one this year!!!!


----------



## normajeanbaker

I got 2 new horses in 2008





In June, I got Fantasy Corrals Secret Treasure from Jill(Whinny 4 Me Farm). She's Buckeroo and Egytian King bred. She came here with the intention of being my Over driving horse in 2009, since I retired my current Over driving horse after this show season. She's quite smart and picking up on things easily and will be ready to hook very soon















My other 2008 purchase was in late August. I had an open stall(which is a crime



) and decided that I had enough mares to show, but wanted either an Under gelding or stallion. I came across this guy and knew he'd fit in perfect. His name is Owsley Fork Secret Rendezvous. Whether or not he shows as a yearling gelding or colt next year is in his hands right now










My stalls are full and thats it for me for awhile!

~Jen~


----------



## Jill

I have actually only two horses I purchased in 2008. BUT, I have quite a few that came home for the first time in 2008, and some foals from 2008 that I kept to love on and to show next year. These are the new faces around here this year.

*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Echos of My Destiny (HOF), a/k/a “Destiny”[/SIZE]*2004 32” AMHR / AMHA smoky silver black stallion – co-owned with Erica Killion

National Champion (ammy halter) / Reserve National Grand Champion (driving) / Halter Hall of Fame /

Grandson of both Alvadars Double Destiny and Little Kings Buck Echo

(comes home in about 2 weeks for a year, then will go back to Erica for a year, etc. -- Erica and I have co-owned him since 2005)






[SIZE=12pt]*Cross Countrys Brass Monkey, a/k/a “Monkey"*[/SIZE]

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated

Blaze Faced, Blue Eyed, Buckskin Show Colt -- Expected To Mature @ 31”

Sired By Cross Country Rowdys Reflection, Sire of National Grand Champions

Reflection is a Son of Lazy “N” Redboy and Grandson of Rowdy

(comes home in about 2 weeks)






*[SIZE=12pt]Whinny For Me's Passionately Dun, a/k/a "Passion"[/SIZE]*

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Grey-Grulla Filly -- Expected To Mature @ 31”

By Erica's Gone and DunIT (AMHR Nat'l Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll / Multi Champion) and Out of Edgewood Skip To My Lou (Halter Champion)

Bloodlines include: Buckeroo, BTU, Yellow Diamond Little Feather, and Egyptian King

(one of our 2008 fillies -- a keeper)






[SIZE=12pt]*Wee Equine Acres Dun Sweet, a/k/a “Maddie”*[/SIZE]

2003 33.5" AMHA / AMHR Silver Buckskin Mare w/ Dun Factor

Bred to DunIT (National Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll) for a 2009 Foal

(comes to me from "normajeanbaker" above)






*[SIZE=12pt]Whinny For Me’s Big City Cover Girl, a/k/a "Cover Girl"[/SIZE]*

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Buckskin Filly – Expected To Mature @ 31”

By Little Kings Big City Buck (Sire of National Champions, Son of Buckeroo)

Out of Erica’s Double Dipped (a sibling to many National Champions and Sired by Little Kings B T Buck Bandito, Son of BTU)

(another 2008 keeper filly)






*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Double Dipped, a/k/a “Double”[/SIZE]*

2004 32” AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare – Bandito Daughter / BTU Granddaughter - Sibling to Many National Champions

In foal for April 2009 to Erica's Echos of My Destiny (Halter HOF / National Champion -- Grandson of both Double Destiny and Buck Echo)

(bought some time ago, stayed with Erica to foal out Cover Girl and be bred to Destiny before coming home this past summer)






*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Sweet as Sugar, a/k/a “Sweetie”[/SIZE]*

2004 30.5” AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare – Bandito Daughter / BTU Granddaughter - Sibling to Many National Champions

In foal for February 2009 to Erica's Echos of My Destiny (Halter HOF / National Champion -- Grandson of both Double Destiny and Buck Echo)

(bought last year, but stayed at Erica's to be bred to Destiny before coming home this past summer)






[SIZE=12pt]*Whinny For Me's Dun Buckin Around, a/k/a "Ducky"*[/SIZE]

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Show Colt – Greying or Black Sabino Roan -- Expected To Mature @ 33”

By Erica's Gone and DunIT (AMHR Nat'l Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll / Multi Champion), out of Harrells Rowdys Reflection of Hope (Halter Gr Champion)

Bloodlines include: Buckeroo, Rowdy, BTU, Yellow Diamond Little Feather, and Egyptian King

(2008 keeper colt, to be show gelding!)


----------



## kaykay

Wauk A Way Feature Attraction ASPC Foundation Black Frame Overo (new pics soon i hope)











And his daughter Wauk A Way Tiny Dancer ASPC mare bred to Grahams Little King Lee

Black frame overo


----------



## Bozley

We purchased 2 mares this past spring.

DSB Calamati Jane (Cami) who is in foal to Rolling Ridge Rum Runner (Fred). She is my mare as will be her foal. I cannot wait for her and Fred's baby next year!






Owsley Fork Sundancer (Belle) is Makayla's pride and joy. This is her very special forever horse.






Sue


----------



## stormy

My purchases were of a little differant type this year, things are tough economically in Michigan and it is showing!











Just two of 7 I have purchased from desperate people who have lost jobs/homes this year.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

Gee, where do I start?

Little Kings B T Buck Bandito -






Martins Sky Captain's Part "E" Girl






Cross Country Wild Heart






Wall Street Rock "E" Livingston






Seahorse Spirits Gift Of Love






Buckeye WCF Classical Imagination.






Wall Street Illusions Jazz Singer






Erica's Caramel Macchiato - going overseas






JMS Irish Hills Big City Promises






her dam, Cross Country Penny Lane






Modern Hershey's Karamello










Martins Mardi Gras Sunset


----------



## Ashley

Hum.........now that I think about it I have way more then I thought!

We got our two big horses this year.......

Soxy and Lokey.

This is LOkey






And Soxy






Then I have 3 others that I dont have pics of.

I have a mini mare that I got, who happens to be Treasures grandma. I also have a mini mare on lease to buy if I wish. And a pony gelding that was given to me.


----------



## SHANA

I only bought one miniature horse this year, my new mini stallion, Onekas Devil After Dark. He arrives here the end of the month all the way from Manitoba. I want to thank Mclennan Miniatures and Meadowind Miniatures. I am so excited.







I also bought 2 arabians, Contessa Angelina and SPH Phancy Melody. I use to own Angel and Melody I bred but sold her at 5 months old. Then bought my National Show Pony, Shauneys When Two Hearts Collide. Pictures of these 3 can be seen on my website. I don't have any on photobucket.


----------



## Katie Iceton

My new little boy, Chickadee Ridge Supreme Alley Kat,( He is out of Chickadee Ridge Scarlett Ohara and by Little Kings Skipper Supreme, and is a great great grandson of Boones Little Buckaroo) a year and three months old now!



These are from when I first purchased him, and he is now home



( I have always wanted a Buckskin ) And he is from the same farm Chickadee Ridge Summer Brew is from




















He is such an awesome little boy!


----------



## Erica

Well of course I thought Pharaoh deserved his own band of mares.......

So I bought a pretty big package of mares for him the first of Jan.

I don't have good pictures of a lot of them, as most have just been out in pasture all year doing nothing other than growing up......

*Wall Street Rock E Lizz E* - 36" AMHR/ASPC daughter of Rock E - National top 3 08, only just a few points shwy of her HOF in a very sprase show season this summer






*Wall Street Illusions Ballerina* - 35" AMHR/ASPC Illusion daughter - Res. National Champion 08






*Wall Street The Admirals Glory* - 35.5" AMHR/ASPC Admiral daughter by a Rock E daughter, in foal for 09






*Wall Street Lucky Illusion* - 37" AMHR/ASPC Illusion daughter, in foal for 09






*Wall Street Heads Up Mary Lynn* - ASPC Heads Up daughter, will be hardshipped in spring






*Wall Street Hersheys PQ* - ASPC Hershey daughter, will be hardshipped as well in spring






*Wall Street Hersheys Heart *- ASPC Hershey daughter by an Illusion daughter, NEED new pictures of her, she's grown up over the summer so nice. Figure she'll be out in the cart next year......she's still tiny, probably only aroud 34 now....will be hardshipped in the spring.






*Wall Street Hersheys Tiny Trotter *(Hearts full brother) ASPC only right now, but will be hardshipped in 2010.....he's still tiny and REALLY coming into himself. Need new pictures for sure on him.






Then when I lost my show gelding Revenge this spring to entrolith colic........and by that time had already placed all my colts and geldings in show homes I couldn't pass up this one at a sale to become a little show gelding.....

*Erica's Tanquery of WF* - who went this year to National Champion and 2x Res. National Champion......and just waiting for that two year old grand to HOF in the spring.






then we are leasing - Samis Tecate, got him for Clementime to play around Driving and see if it's something she wants to continue and needed a solid horse....for a youth, as Jesse is a little intimidating for her. Her and Tecate do well together.

I'm playing with him in halter and he went Res. Nat Champion 08






And then I just had one other come home on the trailer last week


----------



## Watcheye

I look forward to shopping again one day!


----------



## CheyAut

WOW! There have been some GORGEOUS horses bought this year!!!!

Here are mine... Technically bought these first two at the end of 07, but they came here in Jan of 08

VFG El Arlequin






Lot-A-Dot Queen











Goodsells Buckaroo Golden Girl











And these are two of my three foals born this year, but these two are staying

CheyAuts Perfect Attraction











And CheyAuts Cowboy Diamond Solitaire











Jessi


----------



## Leeana

Erica said:


> Well of course I thought Pharaoh deserved his own band of mares.......So I bought a pretty big package of mares for him the first of Jan.
> 
> I don't have good pictures of a lot of them, as most have just been out in pasture all year doing nothing other than growing up......
> 
> *Wall Street Rock E Lizz E* - 36" AMHR/ASPC daughter of Rock E - National top 3 08, only just a few points shwy of her HOF in a very sprase show season this summer


Erica, she is my faverit..i just love that mare






.

Well, i bought mostly broodmare this year..sooo.....

*Erica's Ima Rowdy Twister* AMHA/AMHR son of Cross Country Take My Breath Away (Res. Natl Champion, Natl champion producer, son and grandson of Lazy N Redboy). He's one of the only show horses i bought this year..coming home in about two weeks. Going to be my under gelding next year..i cannot thank Erica enough



. I'll have new photos sometime this month



.






STS Steel'N The Spitlite AMHR Man of steel granddaughter...mature like 33"...sired by AMHR/ASPC 33.5 inch Buckeye WCF Stainless Steel. Under yearling filly for next year..











Little Kings Crimson Dream AMHA/AMHR daughter of Little Kings Supreme Dream..she is like 32"..she aborted last week, so she is now open for 09'.






East Acres Cotton Candy AMHR 34" mare in foal to Little Kings Jr Jinx for 09'











Wa-Full Benita AMHR/ASPC 38" Benihana (Double Superior dam, multi natl produce of dam winner) daughter. In foal to narko for 09











On The Rise Farm Silver Angel AMHR/AMHA 33" Egyptian King granddaughter, Double buckeroo bred and a Rowdy great granddaughter. In foal for 09.


----------



## MyBarakah

Hi! Love every one's new purchases...... Of course I can't go a year with out adding one or two to my small herd but have also have sold a mare & foal (3 in 1 package) and sold my beloved Doc to a wounderful home at Lucky C Acres where I know he will be WELL LOVED!



Thanks Cristina! Love the cologe that you made of Doc. I also now have a sale pending on the little buckskin gelding and have one little show filly to find a show home for yet...

But I am excited about my 2 new additions!!





The first one is from Merry @ Brookhaven minis. "Possum" is just a little bitty guy but just thee neatest guy! And really like him!! Way too cute!
















The next purchase is my blue roan mare, Silver Mist, who's the dam of Alliance Headliner and is a world champion producer. Still going strong at 20 years of age and confirmed in foal for a June foal in '09. I've wanted this mare for a long time and she will have a "for ever" home here. I will be estatic if I can get a few more foals out of her or just ever one..... This mare is like a legend in her own right! So I'm just very excited to be getting her! Many many THANKS to Tami at Oak Park Miniatures for letting me buy her!! Silver Mist will be coming here later next week! I can't wait!!!


----------



## EAD Minis

> STS Steel'N The Spitlite


Where have you been hiding her!!! Very nice!!


----------



## Jill

Erica said:


> And then I just had one other come home on the trailer last week


----------



## Leeana

One Ritz-C-Kid said:


> STS Steel'N The Spitlite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where have you been hiding her!!! Very nice!!
Click to expand...

Not been hiding her, she is just shy and been playing it cool out in the back pasture being a baby



.


----------



## topnotchminis

I didn't buy any this year but I am keeping my foal that was born. His name Is Valcors Sir Jay Jay. His out of a son of Mystique Happy Valcors. Here is a link to more pics Jay Jay I think he will be a great driving gelding!


----------



## PaintNminis

Congratulations everyone on all your nice new Horses!

I bought 2 Fillies this Year





Both Buckeroo Bred





Paladins Daize of Maie

2006 AMHA/AMHR Silver Bay? 33"

_Crown Prince Grand Daughter_






&

Old Stage Bit of Vegas in The Buff

2007 AMHA/AMHR Buckskin Dun 29"

Daughter of Dusty Lane Vegas Bet a Buck

Comes home around December!










PS this is Such a neat Thread!


----------



## cowgurl_up

I love everyone's purchases!!!!! It makes me wish I could be bringing something else home....but nope, gotta be a good girl!

I am keeping my filly that was born in March. She's a Boone's Little Andy granddaughter.

Pictures compliments of Chesa (MyBarakah) as she is wintering over there and just enjoying being a baby with the rest of her crew(as you can tell by the fluff and chubbiness)!

SP Supreme's Scarlett Star


----------



## RockRiverTiff

We added four so far this year (not totally sure I'm done yet):

Little Cedar Peaches N Cream A/R Buckeroo/Rowdy bred yearling filly











Little Cedar Chiffons Destiny A/R yearling filly Half-sister to Peach out of a Nat'l Champion dam











Goldies Leprechaun Dawn A/R broodmare with her 2008 colt PP's Razmataz
















I am also keeping this year's filly, Rock Rivers Lola Vavoom, and when you add in the two fillies I purchased last year I have no idea who's going to make next year's show string.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses

I usually can't get a new addition due to us being in the Army but God had a plan for us. We got so lucky to get this wonderful pony. I just love what everyone got this year....

CH Mickeys Anakin

43" B/W Pinto Classic Shetland

Reserve Grand Champion Gelding


----------



## Seashells

cowgurl_up said:


> I love everyone's purchases!!!!! It makes me wish I could be bringing something else home....but nope, gotta be a good girl!
> I am keeping my filly that was born in March. She's a Boone's Little Andy granddaughter.
> 
> Pictures compliments of Chesa (MyBarakah) as she is wintering over there and just enjoying being a baby with the rest of her crew(as you can tell by the fluff and chubbiness)!
> 
> SP Supreme's Scarlett Star


I love her baby doll face. Very nice!


----------



## sdmini

Well I guess I didn't purchase her but unless someone starts let's see your 2008 thefts I guess this will have to do.

Pure Sensation SOS

2008 sorrel filly out of our (my brother's and I) new Redi or Not son









She is my brother filly and I brought her here to get her ready for our futurity and she might forget to go home just like her big sister did two?? three?? years ago.










Now if I could just get my hands on his other colt my crime spree would be over....for this year.


----------



## topnotchminis

They are all so cute!


----------



## maplegum

Little Cedar Chiffons Destiny A/R yearling filly Half-sister to Peach out of a Nat'l Champion dam











OMG! I love this horse! Nice purchase. Actually I like lots of your horses!


----------



## Stef

Bought two this year so far.





First is JayJay our 23 year old red dun thoroughbred gelding.











Second is C Chief Proud Eagle my new stallion and driving buddy.










This is what he thought of me trying to get some more pics. of him a few days ago.


----------



## h2t99

I have been a good girl this year!!! I have been selling and am down to one broodmare, I am gelding my stud, So I think I need to start rebuilding!!




I still have one yearling I would like to sell but its not a priority!! I did rescue a jenny and her baby jack. So I think maybe the end of the year may be my time!! (I hope)


----------



## Tatonkas Dream

Congrats to everyone - lots of very nice horses but I have to admit - DRAT this thread - this is not helping my 'buy bug' that I currently have.... its a very very tough 'illness' to overcome ya know!!!

I am trying to sell but I keep wanting to buy others in the process





Who knows maybe I'll be posting on here before the end of 08 - he he



one of the perks of having no one to answer to but myself can also be a down fall of sorts...

Congrats again on everyones new children!


----------



## RockRiverTiff

maplegum said:


> OMG! I love this horse! Nice purchase. Actually I like lots of your horses!


Thank you Leonie! Dusty's color makes her hard to photograph well; I bet you'd like her even better in person (I know I do). And as you know, I think your two are pretty special too.


----------



## billiethekid40

Here is mine! He isn't a mini, but he isn't much taller than my 38" gelding. He is a Welsh Mountain Pony, about 40" and when he came home I thought he was the biggest mistake I ever made HAHA NOW he is one of the sweetest easy going boys there is, catches easily, lets children ride him bareback, and loooooves to snuggle! His only really downfall right now is that although he was bought as a pasture buddy for my little gelding, they aren't overly friendly to each other. The share their space and don't really fight or bully each other, but Billie would prefer to walk away when Hero approaches. *sigh* Maybe over the winter they will snuggle together for warmth and get down to being friends.

Here is "Comic Book Hero" Aka Hero

(he is the first I've bought in over 12 years, and there isn't likely to be another for another 5 or 10 years, so I have a few pics to share haha) I don't have any recent pictures to share, he lost a TON of weight after his Cryptorchid surgery and is just starting to fill in now- He paced all summer and wouldn't gain no matter how much we fed him, but now that fall is here his hormones have calmed down... I think he will be a whole new guy next spring!


----------



## topnotchminis

He is so cute!


----------



## eagles ring farm

We got 2 new horses this year

Art got a Show / Trail Driving gelding

"GG's Little Prince Zippo"

Zippo has his AMHR hall of fame in Halter and alot of driving Championships
















and we bought a new mare in foal at the Reece sale

"Iona Farm’s Miss Beehavin' "

2005 -30" daughter of Sami’s JuJu Bee Banana (son of Shadow Oaks Top Banana)and FAF Silk Stockings. She has Orion, Bond Dynamo, Blue Boy and Top Banana in her pedigree.

She is in foal to a cremello stallion, "Samis Lil Moon Man" a World Top ten winner and producer.


----------



## HJF

My new gelding who I absolutely adore, AWF Aristocrats Inheritance.





This was his first year showing and he received a top 5 Futurity win in halter at nationals.

Can't wait to see how he does next year.


----------



## Alisha514

Well here is my one and only for the year.

[SIZE=18pt]Foxfire's Sunfire[/SIZE]











Alisha


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm

Fancy Lace Trim - Emerald Glenn Farm ~






ASPC filly that should remain small enough to hardship AMHR in 2009. She has Bar G Rock "E" that is HOF in her pedigree

Michigan's Sox Appeal ~






ASPC 2008 Futurity Modern Shetland colt that his sire Michigan's Wildhorse is HOF as well as Michigan's Hart Breaker, Bar G Rock "O", and Bar G Rosa "D"

Snowberry Farm's Jet Set ~






2007 ASPC/AMHR yearling colt in the AMHR Futurity, that his sire is "Michigan's Sharp as a Tack" multiple HOF's that is owned by Jim & Becky McKeith and has other HOF's in his pedigree including Michigan's Silver Penny and Michigan's Instant Replay

Michigan's Bonnie McBride ~






ASPC/AMHR mare that has HOF's including Michigan's Instant Replay, Michigan's Midget Mike, Michigan's Silver Momma

McCarthy's Silver Dawn ~






2008 AMHR Futurity filly that is 3/4 shetland, sire is Michigan's Silver Desperado that is in the HOF along with Michigan's T.V. Image, Michigan's Midget Mike, Michigan's Perky Penny, Michigan's Silver Momma, Michigan's Little April

Michigan's Walmart to Tiffani ~






2008 ASPC Futurity colt that will stay small enough to hardship AMHR. His sire is Michigan's Man of Steel that is HOF and Michigan's One to Remember

Buckeye WCF Paposa Black Magic ~






ASPC/AMHR 2007 Filly that is in the AMHR Futurity and has many HOF's as well in her pedigree being Michigan's Mother Margaret, Michigan's Silver Penny

Kickapoo's Apache Primadonna ~






2008 AMHA/AMHR filly that sire is Kickapoo's Apache Moon, and LTD's Moonstruck, 4G's Little Kings Alfalfa Pleasure in her pedigree


----------



## Matt73

billiethekid40 said:


> Here is mine! He isn't a mini, but he isn't much taller than my 38" gelding. He is a Welsh Mountain Pony, about 40" and when he came home I thought he was the biggest mistake I ever made HAHA NOW he is one of the sweetest easy going boys there is, catches easily, lets children ride him bareback, and loooooves to snuggle! His only really downfall right now is that although he was bought as a pasture buddy for my little gelding, they aren't overly friendly to each other. The share their space and don't really fight or bully each other, but Billie would prefer to walk away when Hero approaches. *sigh* Maybe over the winter they will snuggle together for warmth and get down to being friends.
> Here is "Comic Book Hero" Aka Hero
> 
> (he is the first I've bought in over 12 years, and there isn't likely to be another for another 5 or 10 years, so I have a few pics to share haha) I don't have any recent pictures to share, he lost a TON of weight after his Cryptorchid surgery and is just starting to fill in now- He paced all summer and wouldn't gain no matter how much we fed him, but now that fall is here his hormones have calmed down... I think he will be a whole new guy next spring!






Wow! I love him! Welsh ponies are my absolute favourite ponies. If you ever think of selling him...Think of me please


----------



## CharlesFamily

Sheryl, I hope you don't mind me re-posting this picture! I wanted to share my 2008 purchase, but wanted to use a picture that did justice to my beautiful boy! Here is Irish Hills Toys in the Attic who came to live with us in Ohio after a very successful trip to Nationals!


----------



## ShaunaL

Coming in pretty late to this thread LOL I love seeing everyone's new additions, keep 'em coming!

We added several this year but our luck has not been so good, hoping next year is a better year for us










Erica's Big City No Denying Me, a Buckeroo and Nighthawk granddaughter. I just LOVE this girl, she is so refined and dainty and a complete sweetie. MeMe made the cuts and came in 11th out of over 50 fillies at Nationals! Thanks Erica!






Hunterberry Hill Showys Gold N Rubies






Seahorse Buckeroo Spirits Attitude

Jedi has been lame on and off since we got him and x-rays showed a growth plate injury and tibial fracture. He is on 6 months stall rest and we are praying that he will heal. If so he will be my show stallion or gelding.

I also bought another filly who was my dream filly but unfortunately she passed away 2 weeks ago





However, I am really looking forward to next year's show season!

Congrats to everyone on their new additions!


----------



## JMS Miniatures

I, myself, didn't neccessarilly bought anything, but I did do a couple of trading here and there and got myself a good stallion for adoption by Star Ridge, thanks Parmella.

Darmond Storm Survivor






A palomino partial blue eyed stallion thats AMHA/AMHR 33" tall thats out of Lucky Four Skippa Snow Storm. Found out that Stormy just may throw us some color it looks like. He has 13 crosses to Gold Melody Boy. He is showing next year and is training up real nicely for Western. Thanks Parmela for this wonderful boy.

Darmond Gold Plated






A chestnut blue eyed pinto stallion thats AMHA/AMHR 33.75" tall thats out of the late Johnstons' Gold Boy so that would make him a Gold Melody Boy grandson. He is getting trained to drive for country pleasure. Not sure if he will be shown this year or not, may have someone else on our show string that will also be showing in country so not sure. But he is an awesome boy. Tinsely Miniatures got our boy Flying A's Baroque who they love and they like the shetlands and we got our mini so worked out for the both of us. Already a AMHR National Top Ten in halter as a yearling.

Irish Hills Miss Michigan






A perlino filly thats AMHA/AMHR out of Little Kings BT Buck Bandito and Little Kings Heir To Glory. Always wanted a Bandito daughter but at the time I never have the $$$ but when opportunity knocks I take it. Thanks to Sheryl at Irish Hill we did a trade on Penny and Miley and was able to get her. Pinky is just awesome and can't wait to show her in years to come, and I see great things in her future.

This is it on my 08 purchases. I wasn't going to be breeding but like I said when opportunity knocks on your door. I am going to do my own thing, what I think is best, and look for some mares that I want to see in my program, and let me tell you these paticular mares are not the easiest ones to find. So no breeding for a while just having fun showing.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

I forgot one. OH! Poor Playgirl.

I purchased a yearling ASPC/AMHR filly from Jim Curry, Curry's Playgirl, a Royal Splish Splash daughter.

Playgirl fits right in, having to be at your side and/or in your pocket at all times.





Not the best pictures but they are all I have right now.


----------



## h2t99

My new gelding who I absolutely adore, AWF Aristocrats Inheritance.

This was his first year showing and he received a top 5 Futurity win in halter at nationals.

Can't wait to see how he does next year.

Reduced: 64% of original size [ 800 x 693 ] - Click to view full image

Reduced: 85% of original size [ 600 x 800 ] - Click to view full image

Love him!!

I own his dam, how old is he now?


----------



## Brandi*

You forgot one pretty lil' lady if I'm not mistaken lol



Technically you did "buy" her





On another note I am very sorry about the loss of your filly







ShaunaL said:


> Coming in pretty late to this thread LOL I love seeing everyone's new additions, keep 'em coming! We added several this year but our luck has not been so good, hoping next year is a better year for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica's Big City No Denying Me, a Buckeroo and Nighthawk granddaughter. I just LOVE this girl, she is so refined and dainty and a complete sweetie. MeMe made the cuts and came in 11th out of over 50 fillies at Nationals! Thanks Erica!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunterberry Hill Showys Gold N Rubies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seahorse Buckeroo Spirits Attitude
> 
> Jedi has been lame on and off since we got him and x-rays showed a growth plate injury and tibial fracture. He is on 6 months stall rest and we are praying that he will heal. If so he will be my show stallion or gelding.
> 
> I also bought another filly who was my dream filly but unfortunately she passed away 2 weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I am really looking forward to next year's show season!
> 
> Congrats to everyone on their new additions!


----------



## ShaunaL

LOL I guess I did Brandi, I just think of her as coming home but I suppose she should have a place here 






My favorite picture of Melody (A & R Minis Bugatties Evening Star), photo credit to Brandi  Melody is at the local equestrian center with her mama and one of my other yearlings right now, being loved on and spoiled by the little 4H girls who think she's just the best thing ever



She's in horsey heaven


----------



## Brandi*

There she is


----------



## drk

Well, I didn't purchase a mini but did buy this Leopard Appaloosa colt for my future riding pleasure....
















I'm hooked on spots



:shocked


----------



## CheyAut

DRK, WOW!!!!! I want that in miniature


----------



## drk

CheyAut said:


> DRK, WOW!!!!! I want that in miniature


I agree, well if I keep him a stallion and start breeding DOWN I should have a sample mini by the year 2525....


----------



## ShaunaL

DRK, wow, I'm not much of a spots fan but that colt has a beautiful pattern! Solid boy too, looks like he will be great to ride all day



I love the marking on his front legs, I see them on another foal in those pics too - what are those called? Are they an appy trait?


----------



## HJF

h2t99- Harry is a 3 year old this year

I would love to see a picture of his dam, I've never seen her!


----------



## Stef

DRK, he is an awesome looking colt just love those spots!


----------



## drk

ShaunaL said:


> DRK, wow, I'm not much of a spots fan but that colt has a beautiful pattern! Solid boy too, looks like he will be great to ride all day
> 
> 
> 
> I love the marking on his front legs, I see them on another foal in those pics too - what are those called? Are they an appy trait?


They call them lightning marks on Few Spots but I'm not actually sure if that is what they refer them to on a leopard. This farm breeds Beautiful Appaloosas. http://ctranchappaloosas.com/

Diane


----------



## ShaunaL

Thanks for the info DRK, they are really striking, love it!


----------



## Basketmiss

Heavy Drool is running down my chin !!

Everyones purchase or home breds are just Stunning!!

I just WISH I had bought ANY in 2008- 2007 was my year as I bought 2 horses.

I am so dreaming of getting some more mini babies! My friend has a few mares almost ready to foal, so my plan is to take my husband and hopefully he will fall in LOVE!! He is such an animal lover, he does love our 2 horses and 1 dog. If I can just get aliitle one near him I think he will fall helplessly in love!!

He has told me when my Biggee Suman is gone then I can get another mini, but Suman is 15, so God willing has lots of life left.. I want another mini now!!

I have so much love to give and so does he- so send good thoughts my way...


----------



## Brandi*

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you Missy



Maybe you'll get a baby for Christmas??


----------



## Minimor

I wasn't going to post mine, just because the photos I have aren't too polished, but I guess that's okay--I'll post them after all.

Our first purchase of the year was also our first ASPC pony, Fox's Sweet Jewell, a 2 year old granddaughter of both Michigan's Hart Breaker and Captain's Showman:






Then there are two new Mini boys, who just arrived here a week ago Friday

JEM Wind Spirit (name pending--if Wind Spirit doesn't work then he will be JEM Bold Spirit), to be known as Spirit:











and JEM Sudden Temptation (aka Tempo)






Both are sons of Lucky Hart's Be Bob N Baby, HOF and National Champion Pleasure Driving Stallion who is himself sired by BOB. Both colts are Buckeroo/Rowdy bred on their dams' side as well. We're now looking forward to spring when we can see them clipped out and growed up a little!





And, there might be one (or possibly two) more to come a little later this fall...we haven't decided for sure yet.


----------



## Basketmiss

Brandi* said:


> I am keeping my fingers crossed for you Missy
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you'll get a baby for Christmas??



Thanks Brandi, that would be so nice!!


----------



## dreaminmini

Well, I had one purchase this year, my very first mini. We just love him and are having so much fun with him.


----------



## h2t99

HJM- You can see his dam on my website

www.dry-creek-ranch.com

I saw your boy as a yearling. When we went to Applewood to buy several mares!! Is your boy going to stay black??


----------



## Connie P

What a fun thread and boy - BEAUTIFUL HORSES!





We bought several horses this year.

The first three I am going to list are horses that I have owned previously and have been blessed to bring back to the farm.

Bear Branch Painted Red Snow






Scott Creek Whirlwind






Magic Mans All Izon Me


----------



## Connie P

And these are the horses that were also purchased in the year 2008

Scott Creek Black Satin






LMAS Katies A Keeper






Oakcrest OT Desert Rose






Although we purchased this colt at the end of 07 - he didn't get to the farm until January 08 so thought we'd share him also.

Redrock Flash Point






We have also fostered three horses for CMHR this year!


----------



## HJF

h2t99 said:


> HJM- You can see his dam on my website www.dry-creek-ranch.com
> 
> I saw your boy as a yearling. When we went to Applewood to buy several mares!! Is your boy going to stay black??


She is pretty!

I don't have any experience with horses going grey, but he is progressively getting more and more white hairs scattered all over his body but when clipped he still looks pretty black. I honestly don't know what's going to happen with him!


----------



## ThreeCFarm

Wow, Holly, that pony is pretty loudly marked for you, isn't he?





I see many horses that would be welcome at my farm, that's for sure!

I purchased two this year.

WeeOkies Cool Dudes Parisienne, a blue eyed palomino pinto mare that can MOVE!!!! OMG I want to drive her and show her in Liberty sooooooo much... Here's Pari:






Reflections Star Time, a homozygous black filly that is also a nice mover. Timer is our second daughter of Star Skipper--I just love that stallion and what he produces. Timer will be in training with Reflections for next year, then she'll take a year off and then I'll probably show her as a three year old in driving.


----------



## Minimor

Yes, Stephanie, Jewell does kind of stand out in our herd--our one and only pinto, and such a loud one. We figured if we were going to finally have a pinto, we may as well do it up right!





Sadly this summer she had problems with sunburn on her face--a problem we never considered because it's not a problem we've ever had before.



But, a fly mask fixed that.

Your two new ones look lovely--Pari looks very pretty...will look forward to seeing harness photos of her! How old is she?


----------



## ThreeCFarm

Holly, Pari is 32.5" and 4 years old. Thanks for the compliments!

LOL about Jewell. Not all pintos do that, I promise!


----------



## Keri

I made 3 purchases this year. A mare I've been eyeing for over a year and my first shetland and my first appy.





STC's Debutante, 37" AMHR silver bay dapple mare. She'll be my main B show horse next year.






Summer's Chasin Rainbows, 34" AMHA/AMHR appaloosa gelding. He's my main A show horse with tons of wins under his belt this year.






NJ's Fudge Swirl, 46" ASPC gelding. What fun he is!!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Oh my gosh! There are some REALLY nice horses being purchased by forum members!








I purchased 3 horses this year (I think that's all!



) with possibly one or two more in the works before the year is out.

Of course my main acquisition was Spirit.



*Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow*, DNA tested perlino homozygous for black and agouti. He was one of Seahorse Farm's main men and I still can't believe he's now living here in MO in our barn!!



Somebody pinch me!











And then there was Butter. *Shoo Fly Acres Buttercup*, 33" palomino mare bred by Lowell Boone. She's a granddaughter of Gold Melody Boy II. She's taller than we normally prefer, but when the horse looks like this, who cares how tall it is?



This pic is of her at age 16 and pregnant.










And we also purchased Junior. *Star Ridge Acres Bout Buck N Time *is an 08 colt that was initially purchased to be a future stallion prospect, but with Spirit here now I'm sure everyone would understand my decision to now make Junior my show gelding for next year. Junior's not feeling to well these days, but hopefully it will turn around and he will be out with me next year.


----------



## Miniature217

We are getting a mini tomorrow. He is blind in one eye ,good with kids and also trained to pull a cart. I can't wait to get him.


----------



## Jill

We have another new addition for 2008. Thank you to Belinda Bagby / Cross Country Farm!!!

[SIZE=12pt]*Cross Country Start Me Up, a/k/a “Starter"*[/SIZE]2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated

Blaze Faced, Blue Eyed, Buckskin Show Colt -- Expected To Mature @ 33”

Sired by Cross Country Rowdys Reflection, Sire of Nat’l Grand Champions / Out of a Nat’l Champion Producing Mare

Reflection is a Son of Lazy “N” Redboy and Grandson of Rowdy


----------



## RockRiverTiff

Jill said:


> We have another new addition for 2008. Thank you to Belinda Bagby / Cross Country Farm!!!
> 
> 
> [SIZE=12pt]*Cross Country Start Me Up, a/k/a “Starter"*[/SIZE]2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated
> 
> Blaze Faced, Blue Eyed, Buckskin Show Colt -- Expected To Mature @ 33”
> 
> Sired by Cross Country Rowdys Reflection, Sire of Nat’l Grand Champions / Out of a Nat’l Champion Producing Mare
> 
> Reflection is a Son of Lazy “N” Redboy and Grandson of Rowdy


Wow Jill! I really REALLY like him! And I see he's got those tippy ears you're so fond of too.


----------



## CKC

Jill said:


> We have another new addition for 2008. Thank you to Belinda Bagby / Cross Country Farm!!!
> 
> 
> [SIZE=12pt]*Cross Country Start Me Up, a/k/a “Starter"*[/SIZE]2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated
> 
> Blaze Faced, Blue Eyed, Buckskin Show Colt -- Expected To Mature @ 33”
> 
> Sired by Cross Country Rowdys Reflection, Sire of Nat’l Grand Champions / Out of a Nat’l Champion Producing Mare
> 
> Reflection is a Son of Lazy “N” Redboy and Grandson of Rowdy


I'm so glad he's coming to Virginia.


----------



## Jill

Thank you, TIffany and Kim


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures

I bought "Almost Heavens Frosty Chip" from Robin Good of Romandaros Miniatures in January, and Frosty Chip foaled in May!





31.5" Brown appaloosa, many greats in her pedigree, see more on my website!






Her Foal "Crayonbox Don't Worry Be Happy" aka Happy



I just love him!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm

I love the purchase that Jill just made from Belinda, VERY NICE, Congrats on your new one!


----------



## Matt73

Beautiful new beasties everyone. Most know of my new guy, Ravenwood Medalions Royalty
















Thanks again Mona for my sweet little guy!


----------



## Becky

I bought back Redrock Keota in March who I had sold as a weanling. I'm really glad I did! As a 3 yr old this year, Keota has been named:

* PtHA Reserve World Champion Miniature Mare 34" and Under

* PtHA World Top 10 Color Mare

* AMHA World Champion Adult Special Needs Showmanship (with Cammie Vloedman)

* AMHA World Top 10 Youth 7 & Under Showmanship (with Ambria Sooter)

Keota will enter my broodmane band in the spring.


----------



## CKC

Our purchase- Little Red Treasure "Red" Driving gelding and kid tested mother approved!

I have been wanting a driving gelding that I could drive, but also a horse my small children could be around without having to worry. Red has been an absolute dream. Nothing seems to faze him. He's just so level headed.


----------



## Devon

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Oh my gosh! There are some REALLY nice horses being purchased by forum members!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased 3 horses this year (I think that's all!
> 
> 
> 
> ) with possibly one or two more in the works before the year is out.
> 
> Of course my main acquisition was Spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow*, DNA tested perlino homozygous for black and agouti. He was one of Seahorse Farm's main men and I still can't believe he's now living here in MO in our barn!!
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody pinch me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there was Butter. *Shoo Fly Acres Buttercup*, 33" palomino mare bred by Lowell Boone. She's a granddaughter of Gold Melody Boy II. She's taller than we normally prefer, but when the horse looks like this, who cares how tall it is?
> 
> 
> 
> This pic is of her at age 16 and pregnant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we also purchased Junior. *Star Ridge Acres Bout Buck N Time *is an 08 colt that was initially purchased to be a future stallion prospect, but with Spirit here now I'm sure everyone would understand my decision to now make Junior my show gelding for next year. Junior's not feeling to well these days, but hopefully it will turn around and he will be out with me next year.


Wow



I cannot even explain to you how much I LOVE Buttercup. MY Dream Broodmare



OH boy



Is she bred for 2009?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Devon said:


> StarRidgeAcres said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh! There are some REALLY nice horses being purchased by forum members!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased 3 horses this year (I think that's all!
> 
> 
> 
> ) with possibly one or two more in the works before the year is out.
> 
> Of course my main acquisition was Spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow*, DNA tested perlino homozygous for black and agouti. He was one of Seahorse Farm's main men and I still can't believe he's now living here in MO in our barn!!
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody pinch me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there was Butter. *Shoo Fly Acres Buttercup*, 33" palomino mare bred by Lowell Boone. She's a granddaughter of Gold Melody Boy II. She's taller than we normally prefer, but when the horse looks like this, who cares how tall it is?
> 
> 
> 
> This pic is of her at age 16 and pregnant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we also purchased Junior. *Star Ridge Acres Bout Buck N Time *is an 08 colt that was initially purchased to be a future stallion prospect, but with Spirit here now I'm sure everyone would understand my decision to now make Junior my show gelding for next year. Junior's not feeling to well these days, but hopefully it will turn around and he will be out with me next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot even explain to you how much I LOVE Buttercup. MY Dream Broodmare
> 
> 
> 
> OH boy
> 
> 
> 
> Is she bred for 2009?
Click to expand...

Thanks Devon! She is truly beautiful and has such a trot that watching her is pure joy.



Butter was left open for 2009 with the plan of her traveling very early in the spring to be bred to Billy Idol. I was so pleased when she was accepted for the breeding - it's truly an honor. If for some reason she does not end up going to visit Billy she will be bred to Spirit.

Thank you for asking.


----------



## Jill

Coventry Lane Farm said:


> I love the purchase that Jill just made from Belinda, VERY NICE, Congrats on your new one!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## midnight star stables

I love Wall Street Hersheys Heart & Wall Street Rock E Lizz E



AND all the Walk-A-Way horses!



:yeah



:yeah

My 2008..... LTD's Lil Copycat - Black and White Loud Frame Overo Mare!



Thank You Janet!


----------



## jrae

My favorite two purchases this year....

Wonderbuck - My walking mare (that's my trainer on her!)






And Blue...the love of my life!!!


----------



## miniaddiction

Wow Janet I love that big mare! How tall is she?


----------



## wpsellwood

I have been good, only one so far



we bought her to cross with Calvin.

Blue Ribbon Bodacious Elegance


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

wpsellwood said:


> I have been good, only one so far
> 
> 
> 
> we bought her to cross with Calvin.
> Blue Ribbon Bodacious Elegance


Brenda, I love that mare! Lucky you.



She'll be a great cross with Calvin!!


----------



## shelly

Well all three of my minis were purchased this year...

M&Js Silver Mystique(AMHA PENDING) aka Sahara was first in February

http://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll225/p...t=sahara2-1.jpg

Then came Meadow Runs Lady aka Mocha in May

http://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll225/p...DSC01397x-1.jpg

And last but certainly not least came TMABS Avalanche Joe aka Joey

http://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll225/p...nt=joey-1-1.jpg

Hope these pics come thru!!!


----------



## Technicolor Pony

Everyones new additions are just BEAUTIFUL!!!

Well, these two weren't exactly purchased, but were aquired this year... Here are our 2 new shetlands... both are ASPC registered, with bloodlines out of this world!

O'Wine and Roses (Mare)

















Rougeau's Mystical Hawk (Colt)


----------



## jrae

miniaddiction said:


> Wow Janet I love that big mare! How tall is she?



She is right at 16 hands! I adore her, she's my dream 'big' horse!!


----------



## CheyAut

Dragging this topic up from page 4 to share my newest addition....

I met this horse 7 months ago and fell in love, he is so beautiful and very sweet and well mannered... he was for sale, but I couldn't afford him. He belonged to the owner of a stallion I bred a mare to (Arabian, not mini). Anyhow, I came across his ad the other night when I was bored at work (I need to stop doing that, that's how I got our newest puppy a couple weeks ago lol!) and, well.... 

He was Region 7 Reserve Champion Halter horse, he's Sweepstakes Nominated, broke to ride (but green). She had leased him out, but the people didn't feed him correctly and so she took him back. These photos are old, she said he is prob 100-150 pounds underweight, rubbed out mane, ect... she's going to send me new photos tonight or tomarrow. She lives 4 hours away, so I haven't seen him in his current condition, so will be interested to see what the photos show... He's coming here Saturday, can't wait!






Anyhow, here he is!



He's 15.3 and 4 years old. Once he's back in a good weight I will start riding him, I plan to do local hunter shows to start, and work our way up to Arabian shows. I hope to jump him in the future, if he likes it. We'll see  He was being trained WP but I"m not a western person...











Jessi


----------



## HGFarm

WOW Jessi, beautiful!!! Got any pics of the whole horse? What's the pedigree there?


----------



## Epona Stable Belgium

I also have a new purchase of 2008 and it will be the last one also for the moment!

AF Midnight Frost son of Wittemaacks Mickey Mouse.

3year old stallion who gave for 2008 2 verry colorfull foals!







[SIZE=8pt]picture:Joanna jonientz[/SIZE]


----------



## minie812

CheyAut said:


> Dragging this topic up from page 4 to share my newest addition....
> I met this horse 7 months ago and fell in love, he is so beautiful and very sweet and well mannered... he was for sale, but I couldn't afford him. He belonged to the owner of a stallion I bred a mare to (Arabian, not mini). Anyhow, I came across his ad the other night when I was bored at work (I need to stop doing that, that's how I got our newest puppy a couple weeks ago lol!) and, well....
> 
> He was Region 7 Reserve Champion Halter horse, he's Sweepstakes Nominated, broke to ride (but green). She had leased him out, but the people didn't feed him correctly and so she took him back. These photos are old, she said he is prob 100-150 pounds underweight, rubbed out mane, ect... she's going to send me new photos tonight or tomarrow. She lives 4 hours away, so I haven't seen him in his current condition, so will be interested to see what the photos show... He's coming here Saturday, can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, here he is!
> 
> 
> 
> He's 15.3 and 4 years old. Once he's back in a good weight I will start riding him, I plan to do local hunter shows to start, and work our way up to Arabian shows. I hope to jump him in the future, if he likes it. We'll see  He was being trained WP but I"m not a western person...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessi


Beautiful head...I love the arabs. We had a unreg. mare that I sold very cheap to a young girl that wanted her bad. The two fit together like a glove and I nknew it was right...just had THAT feeling!


----------



## bannerminis

WOW WOW WOW some absolutely stunning horses - I have just been drooling on my keyboard





I have purchased 3 minis although the filly was put on hold late last yr and she arrived over to me in Jan of this yr. Had a great yr showing her and she did very well and even took MHAI (Miniature Horse Association of Ireland) Champion Yearling

Silver Grace Silver Shimmer (part bred Amercian miniature filly)











Also my Buckskin colt Birchwood UK Buckaroo Banner aka Banner by Seahorse Gold Grand Melody Buckeroo by Little Kings Buckeroo I Stand Grand.

Only got him towards the end of the summer so he hadnt qualified for the championships but brought him for the colour class and there was another independent show where he came 4th in yearling, 4th in best colour and 1st in Arab type. He has a lot more developing to do so hope he will improve for next yr.






And his 1/2 brother a silver sorrel (same sire) Birchwood UK Arabian Sunset aka Sunny

I didnt show him this yr but plan to show him as a 2yr old next season. Excuse the halter as I was waiting on my new yearling halters to arrive and only had a big one for the pics


----------



## minimule

Some really nice horses on this thread!

I wasn't going to but couldn't resist........

She isn't home yet but I'm working on it. I will be bringing her dam home as well.

PGMs April Champagne Showers






Morning Moons Streak of Luck


----------



## minih

Jessi he is beautiful, would love to see more pictures of him once you have him. Very nice.


----------



## crponies

There have been a lot of great purchases this year! Congrats to all of you! Perhaps I will buy a new one someday... I have not bought one since 1998 and now haven't had one born since 2006. I've been really good.


----------



## kayla221444

We purchased two new Jr Herd Stallions..



congrats on everyones purchases



They arrive tomorrow afternoon and I can hardly Wait!!!!!!!!! Oh sorry for the poor photos I tried to edit them and messed them up a bit





And here they are..


----------



## Megasthenes Miniatures

@Kayla: I just LOVE your new JR stallions!! They are so gorgeous, you can ship them to Holland any time!





Here is my 2008 addition with many thanks to Sheryl of Irish Hills Farms:

Cross Country California Dreamin' (here she is pictured at Sheryl's)






I am so happy with her, she is a joy to own and just gets along with everybody in my little herd.

But Sheryl tell me, did you train her to bite butts? LOL

Everytime I turn my back on her to cuddle one of the others I can feel her nibbling at my pants and when I let her go she just bites my *******


----------



## Relic

We got 4 new ones this year and 1 more to come end of Dec..

Ericas Big City The Thunder Rolls he's such a sweety top 5 yearling over at Nationals






Lucky four Andys Color card aka Ace 2 time National Stallion and my fave guys sire



first guy l look at every day feel so lucky having him here






Gallery Original Pharaohs Phoxy Lady 2 World titles still drooling over having her here






WCR lM A HotRod Linclon 2008 colt from Phoxy and Ace he's a little devil


----------



## minie812

I was very very good this year and only got two mares...the black and white one is Fancy and she is bred to Fiesta for



June 2009 foal and the palomino pinto is "Sweets" a two yr old LK filly I traded for.


----------



## ClickMini

Well I can finally add to this thread!

Oak Bay Turbocharged Edition, weanling colt:
















I just love him and can't wait to get him home!


----------



## Amy

Here is our filly from 2008 FILIPOWICZ THAT 'S HIGH SOCIETY

Grandson Joe Batte is getting her ready for her class at Ashland show-- that was her very 1st show & she did well -- in 3 classes & got 3 ribbons -- 1st, 2nd & a 3rd. Joe had his hands full though LOL She was "full of herself " for sure. We love her to bits.

Her sire is Filipowics Thats' all Foulkd (TAF _ HOF) and out of a Jo CO mare Grace Kelly. She is a looker !!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm

Amy Her dam is D&S Grace Kelly which is a Seth Thomas mare who also has Austin City Limits . in her blood line. JoCo bought Grace from Dale Lutke.


----------



## TuffyLynn

Hi! A special THANKS



to my Friend Mary in NH for making my horse heart sing again with my new "babies" !





First is my little pinto weanling, Sheridans Showdown Winston out of the pinto mare Grace and an AMHR stallion, Knutson Scouts Dashing Drew in Iowa . The second picture is of my mare Showdown Grace she is Oak Hills and Komokos breeding...and third is my stud, Little Kings Hallmarks Buckshot(a Boones Little Buckeroo grandson) bred by Eberths , his sires are Little Kings Buckwheat and Komokos Little King Supreme....some fantastic bloodlines! He is such a sweetheart... just a lovebug! He is bred to my Pinto Mare for an 09 foal.....hopefully a buckskin pinto! They love their new FOREVER homes !

I am SO enjoying them .....and look forward to next year!

Smiles Lynn


----------



## joylee123

[SIZE=12pt]Here is Oak Park Ima Little Blue



I got her in June[/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]And Heermann's Mr Juanderful. I got him in August. He's a Falabella blend.[/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]Joy[/SIZE]


----------



## Fancy

This past April, we bought Owsley Fork Sundancer "Belle" and DSB Calamity Jane "Cami." Belle(10) is my mare and Cami(5) is my mom's mare. Yesterday I bought a gelding, Far Vista Farms Blue Buckeroo "Bucky" (3). They are all great additions to our family and we are very happy to have them at our home!

Belle!






Cami!






Bucky!


----------



## kayla221444

joylee123 said:


> [SIZE=12pt]Here is Oak Park Ima Little Blue
> 
> 
> 
> I got her in June[/SIZE]


Oh boy do I love Blue I wanted her, but tami said she already gave you first dibs



glad you got her though she looks great!


----------



## Leeana

Possibly my last 08 purchase....

Royal Aztec Princess ASPC Classic Weanling Filly, future under show filly and broodmare.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

Megasthenes Miniatures said:


> @Kayla: I just LOVE your new JR stallions!! They are so gorgeous, you can ship them to Holland any time!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my 2008 addition with many thanks to Sheryl of Irish Hills Farms:
> 
> Cross Country California Dreamin' (here she is pictured at Sheryl's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy with her, she is a joy to own and just gets along with everybody in my little herd.
> 
> But Sheryl tell me, did you train her to bite butts? LOL
> 
> Everytime I turn my back on her to cuddle one of the others I can feel her nibbling at my pants and when I let her go she just bites my *******



LOL

No, Mariska I didn't teach her that. That is funny though, well maybe not to you. She has a little jealous streak coming out there I'd say.


----------



## Amy

Filipowicz Farm said:


> Amy Her dam is D&S Grace Kelly which is a Seth Thomas mare who also has Austin City Limits . in her blood line. JoCo bought Grace from Dale Lutke.


Hey thanks Frannie -- still working on getting my Shetland bloodlines down pat -- we still love her to bits -- as we do all of our horses but some are a "LITTLE" special -- like our Filipowicz Entertaining The Foulks eh Frannie?? LOL ! Deb is going to be another "special" one I think.


----------



## CheyAut

Thanks for the compliments on Braveheart





His pedigree is here: http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/braveheart+w

I don't recall if I mentioned or not that his prev owner leased him out, but the people weren't feeding him well, so she took him back (and that's how I got to buy him). So he was VERY skinny when she took him back, a little better when I got him, and now he's even better. I have photos of when he first got here at: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v295/Che...eart/?start=all

I took some the other day that show a good improvement in the two weeks he's been here, but they're not online yet since my laptop doesn't have a photo program I can crop/resize them with and my main computer has a virus *smacks husband HARD* So I need to see what the other, seldom used computers have or wait until the main one gets fixed... But now you can't always see ribs



(depends on way he's standing and the light)

Jessi


----------



## joylee123

kayla221444 said:


> joylee123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=12pt]Here is Oak Park Ima Little Blue
> 
> 
> 
> I got her in June[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy do I love Blue I wanted her, but tami said she already gave you first dibs
> 
> 
> 
> glad you got her though she looks great!
Click to expand...

[SIZE=12pt]Thanks



She is really a special little girl



Such the Diva



[/SIZE]

Bill, my better half, just loves her. He's 6'3 and she's about 27" I just have to laugh seeing the two of them playing together or when he takes her for walks down the road



It makes my heart happy





Joy


----------



## minih

I thought I had posted on here already.....oh well, here are our purchases for 2008. First is Curry's Saturday Night Special, a weanling filly we picked up at Nationals from Jim. She placed 9th in her open class.











and we purchased Lita's full brother, Curry's Poco Diablo, he is another weanling we picked up at Nationals and he also came in 9th in his open class.
















The next is an ASPC weanling, Wall Street Admiral's Glory Bound, he is a little love bug-






And last, a grade shetland gelding---Buddy


----------



## Miniequine

I am so happy to have her and hope to show her 2009



)

This is Bella... All attitude & cute as a button


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch

This is our first driving haflinger, he's got the best teddy bear personality, drives like a pro, and has been in a couple parades. He's a gelding, roughly 13.2HH, and built like a tank! The people we bought him from, fed him a little to well, and he needs to lose a few pounds. He's doing good though since he came here, and is slowly starting to get back in shape.


----------



## Riverdance

I should not have bought any this year as I want to get down in size. BUT-------

I bought a General Patton Daughter in foal to Multi AMHA World Champion and World Champion producer - Pecan Grove Chargers Customize "Cutty":

ERL Pattons Say My Name






I also bought a First Knights Breaking All The Rules daughter. I will post her picture when I get her here.

Now I have to sell a couple of mares that I did not want to sell.


----------



## EAD Minis

* Riverdance I am definelty jelouse of some of your horse purchases



OH! *

I forgot you had bought Say My Name gorgeous mare, cant wait to see the other one when she arrives!!


----------



## Riverdance

One Ritz-C-Kid said:


> * Riverdance I am definelty jelouse of some of your horse purchases
> 
> 
> 
> OH! *
> I forgot you had bought Say My Name gorgeous mare, cant wait to see the other one when she arrives!!



Thank you One-Ritz-C-Kid. The Breaking All The Rules filly will not come till llater in the Winter, so it will be springtime/summer before I can get some good pictures of her. I am really looking forward to foaling season now with the Cutty baby coming!


----------

